# Diver Missing (Found)



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

I just seena reportabout a 25 y/o male diver found. Said to have been night diving from the 40 Fathom Gratto? He was from Pace. Any info on this ? Did anyone know him? My thoughts and prayers are with him and his family:angel:angel:crying


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Tragic, we should learn from this if the story is true.

Deco stop article:

http://thedecostop.com/forums/showthread.php?t=34866

News article:

http://www.gainesville.com/article/20081115/NEWS/811152987/1002?Title=Diver_reported_missing_at_Forty_Fathom_Grotto


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Truly a sad story...:angel


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

Very sad story.

This quote, however, makes me scratch my head: " (they) went to a restaurant where they had dinner and cocktails between 8 p.m. and 9 p.m. Friday in Ocala.

After dinning, the five returned to the place they were staying, a red log cabin at the Forty Fathom Grotto, 9487 N.W. 115th Ave. Around 1:30 a.m., they decided to do a night dive". 

This violates many rules of diving and seems careless to me...


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

> *atlantacapt (11/17/2008)*Very sad story.
> 
> This quote, however, makes me scratch my head: " (they) went to a restaurant where they had dinner and cocktails between 8 p.m. and 9 p.m. Friday in Ocala.
> 
> ...


Be very skeptical of anything that concerns diving that comes from a reporter. 

Also, if they were only out between 8 and 9pm there's not much time todrink a lot, especially with dinner thrown into the mix.


----------

